# Get Data From Web works using Power BI Desktop, but not Power Query in Excel



## ollieotis (May 21, 2020)

Hello,

Hoping someone might have some insight into an issue I'm having with Power Query.  

I have a number of existing excel data models that source data from various shared files on sharepoint using my organizational account credentials, all of which worked up through last week.  Now, when trying to refresh these files I receive the following error message:

"The service returned an invalid token. Please contact your IT administrator if this issue persists. x-ms-request-id:"

The odd thing is when I try to recreate a new connection to one of these files using Get Data From Web, it works as expected when using Power BI desktop, but not when using Get Data in excel. 

Any thoughts on how to troubleshoot or where to look would be much appreciated.


----------



## ollieotis (May 22, 2020)

Problem solved. After several days of speaking with internal and Microsoft support teams, it turns out this issue was related to settings in a new security application pushed out by my organization.


----------

